# self fit of air ride



## alicksuwd

i'm looking at fitting the dunlop air ride suspension to my 2006 boxer before i go the the Alps in May. 

i'm lookig to do the job myself and am interested in any advice as to how much of a challenge the job this? (i succesfully fitted a gaslow system three weeks ago!)

but since then i've been thrown off my honda cb1300 and have some broken ribs and had a pin put in my wrist last sunday! 

please take this into consideration when advising :!: :!: :!:


----------



## teemyob

*Jobs*

Not something I fancy doing but trek recently fitted air suspension. Try searching and see if he has left any advice.

TM


----------



## nukeadmin

never fitted myself but seen a few kits fitted as i sell them on behalf of airride and wanted to know the product

The hardest part if removing the old bump stops as they are obviously subject to all the road conditions etc so can be a bugger to get off according to the fitters, once they are off just a case of bolting the new bellows in their place, running the flexible air line pipework to wherever you are mounting the gauge (usually in the footwell) and then fitting the gauge and connecting air lines.

clip up pipework, pressure test and you are off

http://www.outdoorbits.com/airide-air-suspension-for-motorhomes-p-200.html

some photos on the above url of the before and after so you get an idea of how it fits


----------



## teemyob

*Images*

I thought you had done it and posted pictures here Nuke?

TM


----------



## Mrplodd

Your wrist in plaster could be a serious handicap !! Bearing in mind you will need to operate spanners etc !!


----------



## jonegood

I fittedsome airrides last summer, it took a couple of hours max including routing the pipes so that I could have the guage in the garage. 

I found it very easy but I didnt have a broken wrist. I think you might struglle with jacking the van up and with knocking the old bumpstops off, have you got someone you can direct?

What do you hope to get out of the airides? they will repair sag, they are useful leveling aid and they will curb the swaying but will not give you a smoother ride


----------



## alicksuwd

i can always direct the boy as what to do if it's too much fo myself

i suppose that a good soaking with WD40 will assist with the bumpstops and i may need to look at a creeper board as i can't bend too well

has any one had to use a bottle jack to open up the space between the leaf and chasis? if so how did it go?

the reason for going down this route is that i'm only about 1/2" off the bump stops before the big dog (see <---) gets in :!: :!: :!:


----------



## oscardaisy

I fitted air ride to my apache its easy but in your condition don't do it. the nuts on stops will come of easy. jack up chasis and you will find big enough gap to take stops out and fit new ones.just fit gauge in footwell you will do it in 2hours easy. will stop sag on back end and helps stop swaying on motorways/a roads


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd leave it, our Laika has been on it's bump stops since we hot it, it crashes on severe pot holes but otherwise it's fine, it does not affect the MOT (most ambulances are the same) and ours does not sway and corners really well.

Kev.


----------



## boater

fitted the dunlop system on my burstner last week the longest job was securing the pipes neatly took mine through to the drivers step no need to use a jack at all just backed mine up my leveling ramps plenty off room between the chasis rail and spings just compress the air bag to get it in cant coment on the advantages as the van is sornd for march.


----------



## trek

Hi alicksuwd

You say you are interested in fitting the Dunlop System 
these are sold by Marcle Leisure , have you been on their web site & looked at the Installation Instructions ?

print them out & read them carefully & then you can decide if you are up to it with your injured wrist

you don't say what Boxer you have but here is a link to one of them

marcle leisure "Dunlop Installation instruction"

by the way do you have ABS brakes or not ?
You have to adjust the load sensing valsve if you don't have ABS!

i can see why you need air rides with that lovely NEWFIE


----------



## alicksuwd

how do i tell if i have ABS of not?

the van is a late 2006 boxer 2.9t re-plated to 3.2t

the big guy is 95kg (14.5 stone) and sleeps wherever he wants too :!: :!:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I fitted mine in about two hours.
Bump stops came out easy

A much improved ride.

DAve p


----------



## trek

I think !!!:- you will either have ABS or an LSV - load sensing valve

so print off the installation instructions climb under the camper & have a look near the back axle to see if the LSV is there see picture 13 in the link on my previous post

or for a photo look at this:-
http://www.driveriteltd.com/cimgs/driverite/File/appdocs/3178.pdf

you say you have a 2900kg chassis upgraded to 3200kg - have you taken the camper to a weigh bridge to check the GVW with it loaded up ready for a trip with dog & all passengers on board ?

When we had our brown Newfie our campers gas fire front kept rusting as she would lean against it after swimming in the sea!


----------



## alicksuwd

thanks for that LSV information trek.

the van has been on a weighbridge, this was the reason for having it replated, i've got loads to play with even when ready to go (including the big guy)

i'm thinking that i give my wrist a couple of weeks, get hold of creeper board and go for it


----------

